# Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA​*
Wir berichteten bereits von der Meldung von Outfox, dass der DJV PETA angezeigt hat:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324504

Die Jäger tun wenigstens was....

DAFV und Konsorten trotz großer Worte:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...oche-angler-jaeger-und-fischer-an-einem-tisch
weiter Schweigen im Walde.............................

Hier nun die Pressemeldung des DJV mit der Begründung:
http://www.jagdverband.de/content/jäger-stellen-strafanzeige-gegen-tierrechtler



> *Jäger stellen Strafanzeige gegen Tierrechtler​**PETA beschäftigt mit falschen Verdächtigungen regelmäßig die Staatsanwaltschaften. Die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA hat nach eigenem Bekunden im Jahr 2016 bundesweit mindestens 16 Strafanzeigen gegen ordnungsgemäß durchgeführte Jagden gestellt. Die haltlose Begründung: Es läge kein vernünftiger Grund für die Jagd vor. In der Vergangenheit hatten die Staatsanwaltschaften ähnliche Ermittlungsverfahren immer wieder eingestellt.*
> 
> 06. Februar 2017 (DJV) Berlin
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Das war unser Ursprungsmeldung:


> *DJV zeigt PETA an​*
> Laut einer Meldung von Outfox hat der DJV (Deutscher Jagdverband, https://www.jagdverband.de/) die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA angezeigt.
> 
> http://www.outfox-world.de/news/djv-zeigt-peta-an.html
> ...


----------



## sbho (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Wurde auch Zeit !


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Nun ist peta mächtig.
Alle Tier Freunde, oder die es meinen zu sein, vertreten ihre Meinung gegen angeln und die Jagd.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

geründet 1980 in usa

peta2 zuständig für die 13-25jährigen


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Das hört sich an wie bei einer Sekte...
Sorry so stellen sich die mir dar.
Erst verseuchen wir die Jugend und die alten kriegen wir auch damit.
Ist das zu hart?


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Oh biertrinker haben die bestimmt auch genug


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Und Peta50+ nicht vergessen!
http://www.peta50plus.de/


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Hi Hi
Peta 50+
is ja geil...................und ich habe mir gerade zum geb. ein 700g t-bon gewünscht;-)))   ohne beilagen


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Ohne Beilagen ?
Ein paar Pils und ein oder zwei kurze vielleicht dazu....


----------



## Hechtbär (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

So wie sich das anhört, wollen die PETA so richtig an die E...! So wie sich das liest, wollen die an die Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA ran. Und wenn die ne Klage anstrengen und bekommen Recht...

Da schlägt mein Herz ja quasi ganz aufgeregt!!! :vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Drücken wir dem djv alle Daumen.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hi Hi
> Peta 50+
> is ja geil...................und ich habe mir gerade zum geb. ein 700g t-bon gewünscht;-)))   ohne beilagen


Abba ein paar Pils? :m


----------



## fishhawk (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Hallo,

nachdem PETA ja zugibt, dass Fische kein Leid empfinden können, weil sie ja mit* tierleidfreier Energie aus Wasser- und Windkraft *werben, entbehren ihre Anzeigen gegen Angelvereine ja auch der Rechtsgrundlage. Da wäre ne Gegenanzeige schon nicht schlecht.

Leider werden die Anzeigen ja von Personen erstattet, nicht von der Organisation.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Auch ein guter Aspekt! Wer kann da anzeige erstatten..?
Die vereine? Glaube ich nicht. Und gegen wen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Ja 2Daumen drückt.

aber Peta geht doch nicht weg,
hab mir das immer gerne anguckt am imfo stand;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Nicht den ganzen tag 
Aber klingt doch gut, oder?


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Abba ein paar Pils? :m


Hi Hering,
na logo ........bin noch nicht in arbeit!

und das bierchen is sowas von vegan....da kann mich peta mal;-)))))


grüße nach hamburg#h


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Nicht wahr.. und spart auch noch heizung


----------



## phirania (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Hauptsache was zum Kuscheln dabei..
Dann läßt es sich in der Pofe aushalten.#6


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

das hab ich nicht. Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Da tut sich doch wenigstens auch eine Kleinigkeit bei uns:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...meinsam-gegen-ungerechtfertigte-strafanzeigen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

das ist so lächerlich und selbstentlarvend anglerfeindlich - Kommentar heute noch vor Feierabend geschrieben.

Kommt morgen  in einem Extrathread


----------



## captn-ahab (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Der Passus ist aber sehr interessant.Hintergrund:
Der Verein PETA e. V. ist Schwesterorganisation von PETA USA. Der Zweck des Vereins ist laut Satzung der Tierschutz.
Die Stiftung Warentest hat 2013 die Transparenz, Organisation und Kontrolle des Vereins als unzureichend bewertet. Im Wirtschaftsbericht für 2015 gibt der Verein an: Einnahmen:, 4.1 Mio. € , Personalkosten 1.73 Mio. €, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einschließlich Werbung 1.52 Mio. €. Laut eigenen Angaben bleibt somit nicht viel für den eigentlichen Tierschutz übrig. Der Anteil der Personalkosten beträgt 42,4%.


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Die zahlen sind ja heftig.


----------



## Hechtbär (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Vor allem, wenn man laut Vereinsrecht min 50% der Jahresbilanzsumme in den Tierschutz stecken muss, um Gemeinnützig zu sein!


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Ist schon, heftig.
Wenn man betrachtdet wie viele tierbesitzer den peta Leuten nahestehen ohne sich mit den Hintergründen auszukennen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*



RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Da tut sich doch wenigstens auch eine Kleinigkeit bei uns:
> 
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...meinsam-gegen-ungerechtfertigte-strafanzeigen


Abba so sön sreibt...die ersten drei sätze...bin sprachlos.

5sätze ,,mußte nochmal lesen .....bin aber noch nicht klar.

Aso jetzt hab ich es....die sind verabredet und diskutieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Die PETA-Zahlen sind nix Neues, haben wir schon vor Jahren veröffentlicht, ebenso wie das mit der Stiftung Warentest.

Hier gehts zum aktuellen Thread, in dem beschrieben wird, wie sich hier der DAFV in seiner Anglerfeindlichkeit mit dieser Reaktion auf PETA selber demaskiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324782


----------



## smithie (5. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung DJV zur Anzeige gegen PETA*

Tut sich hier eigentlich was?


----------

